# Screening Criteria for Consolidation/Boxing, Support & Resistance Lines



## DJG (11 May 2013)

Hi all,

Just wondering what everyone uses in the stock screens they do in regard to looking for technical patterns.
Mainly interested in boxing or consolidation sections, along with support and resistance areas.

Any other patterns you're welcome to talk about as well and the screening you use for them...more to learn  

Thanks guys,

Dan


----------



## DJG (13 May 2013)

Anyone?


----------



## chops_a_must (13 May 2013)

In terms of code, or eyeballing?


----------



## DJG (13 May 2013)

More so just using a Internet screener. I'm open to advice on anything though.


----------



## chops_a_must (13 May 2013)

I'm not sure what you mean.

Sounds like you want a package like amibroker to screen stocks on some criteria.


----------



## CanOz (13 May 2013)

Dan, there are heaps of good scans around the Amibroker world...Darvas box scans, pull back scans, pattern scans such as the inside day etc...its just a matter of testing to see what yields the things you are interested in.

CanOz


----------



## DJG (14 May 2013)

Do you just get them from the AFL (or whatever is) library?

I've tried to upload the list of ASX companies and I've never managed to get AB to work, yeah others get it done in 5 min


----------



## CanOz (14 May 2013)

DJG said:


> Do you just get them from the AFL (or whatever is) library?
> 
> I've tried to upload the list of ASX companies and I've never managed to get AB to work, yeah others get it done in 5 min




Everyday I scan my Premium Data, but only futures at the moment.

I've not ever used yahoo data , or any free data so I can't comment.

Almost all of my scans are ones that I picked up off the amibroker library. I have a couple coded for me.


CanOz


----------



## DJG (14 May 2013)

CanOz said:


> Everyday I scan my Premium Data, but only futures at the moment.
> 
> I've not ever used yahoo data , or any free data so I can't comment.
> 
> ...




I'm going to try re-install the newest version of AB and see how I go about putting in stock codes for starters. Then I'll worry about the coding. - This is a trial version.

I've even had Gringotts Bank run me through putting the code in which sounds all very simple and yet still didn't want to work so I had to revert back to using Ami Quote.

If it does eventually get working, I'll get myself some Premium Data and some screening codes.

What does everyone usually screen for?

Thanks,


----------



## CanOz (14 May 2013)

DJG said:


> I'm going to try re-install the newest version of AB and see how I go about putting in stock codes for starters. Then I'll worry about the coding. - This is a trial version.
> 
> I've even had Gringotts Bank run me through putting the code in which sounds all very simple and yet still didn't want to work so I had to revert back to using Ami Quote.
> 
> ...




Errr, i don't understand. Amiquote is the way to free data into AmiBroker...

Dan, there is no holy grail of what to screen for? Everyone screens for different things. Some people might like buying pullbacks, some taking volume breakouts, everyone has different plans. 

I've given you several different examples of the types of scans that are around. Another example is to Google the 3 10 Osciallator Indicator and see how they use that to scan for stocks with momentum....

Even Nick's 20% Flipper is a good scan for momentum stocks....its right 50% of the time.

I have a BB Squeeze that Nick coded for me, but easy to setup without the bells and whistles.

CanOz


----------



## DJG (15 May 2013)

CanOz said:


> Errr, i don't understand. Amiquote is the way to free data into AmiBroker...
> 
> Dan, there is no holy grail of what to screen for? Everyone screens for different things. Some people might like buying pullbacks, some taking volume breakouts, everyone has different plans.
> 
> ...






CanOz said:


> Errr, i don't understand. Amiquote is the way to free data into AmiBroker...CanOz




Well that probably explains why when I would import the stock codes, I would never get any charts is because I actually needed a paid service like Premium Data I assume?

I'll keep having a look around on Google and can't really give AB's code a crack until I have Premium Data.

Thanks


----------



## CanOz (15 May 2013)

DJG said:


> Well that probably explains why when I would import the stock codes, I would never get any charts is because I actually needed a paid service like Premium Data I assume?
> 
> I'll keep having a look around on Google and can't really give AB's code a crack until I have Premium Data.
> 
> Thanks




I can't comment on the free data as i've been lucky enough to afford the PD stuff. It can be frustrating to set it up the first few times. 

I think PD have a sample of data that you could play with. Otherwise i can give you a symbol or two to have a look at it.

Again though, not sure how to set that up. You'd need their data tools. Which reminds me i need to upgrade to their beta version....

CanOz


----------



## DJG (15 May 2013)

CanOz said:


> I can't comment on the free data as i've been lucky enough to afford the PD stuff. It can be frustrating to set it up the first few times.
> 
> I think PD have a sample of data that you could play with. Otherwise i can give you a symbol or two to have a look at it.
> 
> ...




I'm very tempted to fork out the money just for ASX EOD, but I'll still be paper-trading so in a way is sort of a waste of money. Also if AB doesn't end up working for me once I import the data etc, then its a even greater waste of money. (assume it'll work alright once I have PD)


----------



## CanOz (15 May 2013)

> in a way is sort of a waste of money




Cheap way to start an education though



> Also if AB doesn't end up working for me once I import the data etc, then its a even greater waste of money.




If it doesn't work I'll walk you through it on Skype, if that doesn't work we'll get the PD guys involved...


----------



## SuperGlue (15 May 2013)

DJG said:


> I'm going to try re-install the newest version of AB and see how I go about putting in stock codes for starters. Then I'll worry about the coding. - This is a trial version





Trial version - can't do anything with it, just for trying out purpose only.
Can't save any data or charts

So no point subscribing to any data provider yet, instead purchase the AB first and try out Amiquote.

Hope this helps.


----------



## CanOz (15 May 2013)

yup, missed that...you'll need a paid version before its much good to you.


----------



## DJG (15 May 2013)

That explains it all then. - Thanks guys!!

What do you reckon my chances are of claiming it against tax? haha!

I'll definitely look into getting it, the screening in itself will be helpful let alone the rest


----------



## Bort (15 May 2013)

Some of the maket wizards like mark minervini or a guy like Dan zanger in part will look at stocks % percentage from a high, for example a 52 week. You could the visually look at charts to see whether price has congested into a Dara's box or similar. 

If you are looking for a breakout regardless of direction Larry Connors and LBR use a simple historical volatility comparison to look for consolidation or what could be low volatility. They coin comparing HVol 100 with Hvol 10. If Hvol 10 is half Hvol 100 it may be a sign that volatility could mean revert and thus a move occur.


----------



## Sway (16 May 2013)

DJG said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just wondering what everyone uses in the stock screens they do in regard to looking for technical patterns.
> Mainly interested in boxing or consolidation sections, along with support and resistance areas.
> ...




Dan
If you simply want to screen for say 52wk highs, the free version of Incredible Charts will do that (and a lot more).  You get the premium data feed free for 30 days.  The screener is not great but it is improving. IC is a bit different to most Windows programs.  I'm used to it now but still want to kick it every now and then.  See attached scan for new 52wk highs of ASX200 as an example.




Cheers
Geoff


----------

